# Some build procedures of my miniature.



## popnrattle (Dec 21, 2011)

This video shows some of the techniques I use to make parts for the miniature "222". (1.25 x 1-13/16 bore and stroke = 2.22 cu.in. As always questions, comments, and advice are welcomed.


 [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FOCFf1fpCos[/ame]


----------



## hobby (Dec 23, 2011)

It is really nice to see the build procedure on video, I wish a lot more people would do it too, still pics are nice, but when you can watch these procedures carried out, it makes for a very interesting, and inspiring teaching tool, it's great to watch your video.

Please keep the vids coming, 
great job on your fabrication and testing of the parts.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AussieJimG (Dec 24, 2011)

I like your simple method of lapping the valve seats and will try in on the engine I am building. I will also follow your postings to see more of your great techniques.

And the videos are great - they really do show much more than the still photos.

Thanks

Jim


----------



## flyingtractors1 (Dec 28, 2011)

If a picture is worth 1000 words, a video is worth 1000000. Thanks for teaching so effectively. I'll keep viewing your build with close interest.


----------



## Herbiev (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi Popnrattle. A really great informative video. One question though. With the flywheel in the chuck, you have what seems like a roller bearing mounted in a square bar in the toolpost. Is this to centralize the flywheel?
Tia
Herbie


----------



## vcutajar (Dec 30, 2011)

Very informative. Thanks


----------



## popnrattle (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes sir, there is a ball bearing on a piece of 1/2x1/2 crs bar I use to indicate stuff in the lathe. I'm(popnstart on youtube) and have another vid uploaded long ago demo-ing its use. This flywheel video doesn't have the resolution I was hoping for showing how the ball bearing indicator moves a taut, slightly wobbling flywheel, but it works well enough to keep the indicator in the toolbox(within a couple thou). Thats about as close as the flywheels are indicated from the H-D factory. ;D


----------

